# AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope you guys like this, it is our MK2-3 kit. Coming soon, and always will be in stock in the USA...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

love this.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

nice! what would the price be for just the bags/shocks? have airlift manifolds valves and autopilot..


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

^ what he said. any notch on the raddo?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Rear struts on the kit, we are running our manual air management kit in it, I will take some pics for you, and yes there is a notch. I will grab pics of that to.
Price is soon to come, but cheaper than the competition so stay glued to this post.
Jesse


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Here is the notch. This is how we did ours, not an instruction on how to do it. Notch at your own risk fellas.








Here is our budget air management.


----------



## deje5u5 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Looking good. I'm curious to see what everything looks like when the setup is released to the public. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (PtownVdub)*

can I get a measurement on the valves? I wanna know how well they'll fit in the mk3 center console.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

so sick!


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

looks good cant wait to get this kit on my mk2


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

bump can't wait for this to release and find out the price and specs.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Looks pretty good! I'm interested to see the upper mounts, and can't wait to see some mk3s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

lets see an up and down video


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (toplessvw)*

I will have one of the guys put some video up next week. They are out playing somewhere with the car till then. Pics of the actual kit soon to come. 
Also interesting: Like I said before we test all of our competitors products. We have noticed some very interesting things about some of there kits. Look for the comparison soon. 
Jesse


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

id love to see you put them on a mk3 with decent fitment wheels and just a notch then it would actually show something i cant really tell much from the pics


----------



## chadn502 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Cant wait. Pm me with a price when its available.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (chadn502)*

I can tell you we are 30mm lower in the front 16mm lower in the rear than our competition. The rear is stopped by the tire. When on the hoist we are just over 40mm lower in the front. Our VR6 oil pan is what stops us from going lower. Same as the front. I will try to get a decent fit wheel I guess. Tire and wheel fitment is what will hurt any drop. Pics of our kit against the competitions kit soon to come. What wheel + tire size were you looking to run?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Im dying too see these do ya'll have a release date?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (1LIFEtoDuB)*

March 30 should be the official release date. You will start seeing pics of a few cars on here running the kit by mid March. 
I spent the night driving our corrado with a competitors kit. Now I know where air ride got a bad name. Stuff like its bouncy! There is tons more body roll! Why is it so NOISY!!!
Well boy's and girl's, you will love this kit. Rides great, not bouncy, less body roll. And its fudging QUIET!!!!
Jesse
p.s.
again more to come on the testing


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

you are getting me even more excited to get your kit!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wish i would of been chosen to run a test kit







guess ill have to settle with buyin one when they come out.......maybe a late bday present to myself.....unless you wanna gimme a nice present (my birthday is march 23rd)


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_I can tell you we are 30mm lower in the front 16mm lower in the rear than our competition. The rear is stopped by the tire. When on the hoist we are just over 40mm lower in the front. Our VR6 oil pan is what stops us from going lower. Same as the front. I will try to get a decent fit wheel I guess. Tire and wheel fitment is what will hurt any drop. Pics of our kit against the competitions kit soon to come. What wheel + tire size were you looking to run? 

Who is the "competition"? and for struts to be desirable to me it should have very good bag to tire clearance when aired out and also go low enough to be able to lay frame without doing everything i had to and my struts drove and rode great. What kind of prices are you offering for a pair of fronts? and by decent fitting wheels i mean 16s or 17s x8 et 25ish


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I'll hit 3x! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
Who is the "competition"? and 

x2 no good comparing to something if we don't know what it is


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i thought he said somewhere else, mason tech and bagyard


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (DubbinT)*








that's the only other competition that I know about.I just want to see bag to tire clearance aired up and out.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_







that's the only other competition that I know about.I just want to see bag to tire clearance aired up and out.

there are a few others...


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (rabriolet)*

Lol, hey guys sorry I haven't gotten to this subject in a few days. I am in California doing the Euro Tuner, install. I will hit on this subject when I get back to the office. It is one of those two competitors named.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Updates! I need updates! The only reason my attitude is high while on deployment is because I have nothing to spend money on but cars. Show me what I should blow my wad on








PS If a mk3 Jetta will go just as low as that corrado, with arch cut of course, AWESOME!!!!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (Zorba2.0)*

no you need a notch,
put some 17s on the rado and it will be a good comparison for mkIII people. and i hope you have raised that motor by now so it will go lower!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (d1rtyj4k3)*

yeah notch, thats what I meant, not arch, sorry. More pics of the setup Jesse!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (Zorba2.0)*

I will take some more pics today, This kit should actually go lower in the rear on a MK2-3 jetta or golf. 
We have thought about raising the motor. It drops past the oil pan while in the alignment rack, so there is room to go lower. 
Spend your money on this kit when its released. It rides great, handles great, makes zero noise. Does bounce like other kits I've been driving on. Oh yeah!!! IT GO'S LOWER


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: AirLiftCompany's MK2-3 kit on our Corrado (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

you can atleast throw some washers on top the motor mounts and gain 1/2inch or so
pm'd you about the struts


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

just waiting on the release date and price


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_just waiting on the release date and price









We are setting up a group buy for these to give you guys the lowest possible price.

Stay tuned for the group buy thread later this month. It won't be long now.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

uuuuuuuuh ohhhhhhhhh. haha, damn i wish i knew what i should get for the wheels so i knew how far off i was from being able to order the kit.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

you dont know anything about the price? if its the same as mkV group buy or cheaper?
Im broke but realy want theese struts! So would be great to know if I should wait or not..


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

We have not yet released the price on this set-up yet. I will be getting pics up asap. I had to go to Toledo guys


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry before i sell my wheels and buy more wheels instead of air haha


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

any pictures of the struts?
And would they be in stock later this month? That when they are released, you have enough for everybody?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Here is a teaser pic on the struts, the expected release date is April first. 










_Modified by JesseAirLiftCompany at 10:42 AM 3-12-2010_


----------



## PtownVdub (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Here is a teaser pic on the struts, the expected release date is April first.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good.
Do you have any pictures of the test Corrado raised all the way up? Thanks!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (PtownVdub)*

double bellow yum
what brand struts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_double bellow yum
what brand struts?

They use their own Air Lift struts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Get your money ready, I smell a group buy*


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

looking good!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Think I have to return my uvair if they are not to expensive! Could you say if they are closer to 1000$ or 500$ for the fronts? same with the rear.. 


_Modified by G3Variant at 12:24 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah lets hear some prices i may not order tires for my 240 and hold onto the money for the group buy


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_ yeah lets hear some prices *i may not order wheels for my car* and hold onto the money for the group buy

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Im down for a group buy


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

what do you have now slip over bags?


----------



## Raz2099 (May 10, 2009)

been reading this thread and its got me even more curious about air bags now


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: (Raz2099)*

Are these capable of laying subframe on 4-cylinder cars? Do you have any pics of these on mk2's and mk3's?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (blind)*

I'm sure if a VR corrado can lay pan, then a 4 banger can hit subframe with the right notches.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I will try to get the raddo back on the rack today and take some pics. The oil pan actually goes past the hoist. So I am positive that a 4 popper will lay.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

any word on the tester kit?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Tester kits are going out Wednesday.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wanta tester kit!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when is the group buy ball rollin?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

http://www.plush-automotive.com


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








patiently waiting


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_







patiently waiting

x2


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

one week... hopefully.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

subscribed to this.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

This may sound like a dumb question but is the bottom of the bags for the front setup at the same height of the factory suspension spring perch? My tire setup fits under a stock strut but I am concerned if the bottom of the bag would be any lower.


----------



## lokeyvw (Dec 31, 2005)

Waiting on group buy... Only want front and rear struts, no mgmt.


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

Must add that this is a awesome kit (my mk2 above), thanks to Airlift for hooking Plush Automotive (in the UK) up, never driven on air or the car since the overhaul, so the 140 miles last week was a good demo, and the system/car was fantastic!! Cheers guys


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (russw)*

fancy seeing you on here russ now your a bag boy lol
Yeh cheers for hooking us up jesse/ debbie and the rest of the airlift crew the kit rocks!!!!!!!! 
Jesse i need to talk to you to hook me up with something a little special if poss


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*

Hit me up anytime Luke.


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

_Modified by russw at 4:22 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

No info on bag perch height?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (russw)*

Your car looks sick Russ!


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Got a ride in this corrado. It's smooth and quiet. If you didn't know this was on bags you would think it was on coils. They really do their homework. Airlift is top notch.


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Will!


----------



## morganchance (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (russw)*

where can i pick up a kit from you guys?


----------



## VDubMKV7 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

I can't wait to get a set of these on my mk2. Just antisipating the release date


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (VDubMKV7)*

will it be released as planned? April 1? And do you know the price now?


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your car looks sick Russ!

The car is seriously cool it was a pleasure to work on it.
I'm such a picture whore but this car needs showing to the world ha ha.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

will work on the b4 correct..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I dont wanna see anymore pictures, I want group buy info: Date/Price/Shipping date.
My money is going to be gone by the time the info comes out.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

heres an idea, price out bagyards or masontech and save atleast that much that way u know u have enough


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and prepare to wait more. I see a sold out coming very very quickly.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

Will the release date be april 1? And it will be in stock so everybody can get?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_heres an idea, price out bagyards or masontech and save atleast that much that way u know u have enough









its not that i dont know if i have enough, its that its being spent little by little on new parts for the car.
i just did a TT catback exhaust
fenders are in paint
front bumper getting shaved and going to paint
and other odds and ends. starts to add up fast.


_Modified by rabriolet at 6:32 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

The bottom of the bag to the center of the of the top bolt for the lower mount is 6.4 inches. I know someone was asking for tire clearance. 7" max bag diameter, 6 inches of stroke.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

thank you Jesse. I'm going to my car to measure. Mwahhhahaha!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
its not that i dont know if i have enough, its that its being spent little by little on new parts for the car.


Stop spending







The wait is almost over!


----------



## VDubMKV7 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I don't like waiting games







... We want the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

maintenance before toys unfortunately


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_maintenance before toys unfortunately










_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
i just did a TT catback exhaust
fenders are in paint
front bumper getting shaved and going to paint
and other odds and ends. starts to add up fast.


well, that seems like a contradiction


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (zrobb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zrobb3* »_
well, that seems like a contradiction









fenders are warped and rusted
exhaust was stock and leaking BAD
odds/ends being shift rebuild kit and a rear motor mount
bumper was $20 so that doesnt really count
but just my exhaust/bushings and fenders are almost $1k worth of stuff.
not to mention i bought a set of wheels cuz im impatient and that was another $1k....but the tires on the wheels i have now are shot so i kinda needed to replace them ASAP


_Modified by rabriolet at 12:54 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Stop spending







The wait is almost over!


i hope this comes exactly the same time as the direct deposit in my checking account








i keep on daydreaming about my mk3 being bagged --- i'm close to insane.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

Did the test kits go out yet? I want to see more rides on this kit while the rest of us have to wait for the full release.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

Yes the pilot kits made it out the door this week. Hope to see some pics of these kits asap.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_Will the release date be april 1? And it will be in stock so everybody can get?

?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Yes and Yes, but only those who get in on the group buy will get the group buy price.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

apr 1/ perfect. 6 days till lift off.


----------



## VDubMKV7 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How would we go about getting into the group buy??


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is April 1st going to be the "april fools they're delayed"

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubMKV7* »_How would we go about getting into the group buy??


by constantly pm'ing them


----------



## lokeyvw (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

One more day gone never to return means one day closer to bags!


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is it april 1 already.


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

will the front struts have everything you need ? leader lines etc?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (G3Variant)*

Yes fronts will have everything. I am looking to see what I can do for your rear set-up G3


----------



## Punz (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

mmmm, just placed a order


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Punz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Punz* »_mmmm, just placed a order









x2


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

so is tomorrow the big day?


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There's already a pre-order thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6~aholic)*

Link: THE GROUP BUY 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:45 AM 4-1-2010_


----------



## s4driver02 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do you have a pic of the trunk setup on the corrado?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

just wanted to give a quick update, i received my kit last friday and have been doing a bunch of other things to the car getting ready for air. Everything is top notch, the packaging is great, the management was super easy to install, now all i have to do is install the actual bags


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

you got your struts/bags already?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_you got your struts/bags already?

yes


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

So why are you being lazy in finishing the install? Don't you know you have an audience to impress with how amazing these kits are? Plus, I dont get to see my car dropped in person for 99 days so I want to see more mk3's.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_So why are you being lazy in finishing the install? Don't you know you have an audience to impress with how amazing these kits are? Plus, I dont get to see my car dropped in person for 99 days so I want to see more mk3's.

just trying to find a chunk of time.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

****, my kit will be installed the day it comes in. if i would of gotten a test pilot kit it would of been on in 24hrs of receiving it. im to ancy to let it just sit there, i make time


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_****, my kit will be installed the day it comes in. if i would of gotten a test pilot kit it would of been on in 24hrs of receiving it. im to ancy to let it just sit there, i make time

congrats bro.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

its gay that people got chosen to get a test kit for an insane price and people who are on the group buy will have theirs on before the test kits. 
i dont even understand how they were chosen. i mean why give someone a deal on the kit when its just going to sit in a corner until "i have time to get to it".


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

just relax, and wait for your kit man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i am.
i just ordered a manifold today. i originally was going to run manual valves but gave up that idea after trying to run all that air line through the center console of the car. there just isnt enough room.


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
just trying to find a chunk of time. 

its probably cuz you have long haired bearded individuals always asking you to help them with there cars...


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_its gay that people got chosen to get a test kit for an insane price and people who are on the group buy will have theirs on before the test kits. 
i dont even understand how they were chosen. i mean why give someone a deal on the kit when its just going to sit in a corner until "i have time to get to it".

i don't wanna be a dick to any parties, but the testers were picked months ago with a very different ship date. hard to really plan on installing it when you're not sure when it'll arrive. 
i don't blame air lift at all. they made a great product and my pilot kit has almost zero issues. i would've liked to have it sooner but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

calm down guys. I have been working on installing the kit since i got it. But im do a lot extra on my install. I had ball joint extenders welded into the knuckles, along with flipping my front tie rods by drilling out the taper and pressing a tapered piece in from the bottom. Then i had the front knuckles powdercoated, and had to press new bearings and hubs in them. 
In the rear i am installing MT Great Plates to keep the wheel centered in the wheel well.
I am using my AC compressor for my air ride compressor. It has taken some time figuring out the fittings and oilers and dryers to make that work right.
I am also installing a mk5 r32 oil pan and pump so that my pan will sit higher than the subframe. Also redoing my cooling system and intake, along with relocating my battery.
Also, when AirLift was looking for Pilot testers, they wanted their kit to go onto a shop car, so they could get feedback from both shops installing the kit, and also from individuals doing the install. 
Im mostly done with the install, and so far i am really happy. the 1/4" lines have a nice controlled rate and are easy to run. The 2 gallon tank was easy to hide in my trunk. the valves and management is plug and play, very easy to mount and hook up.
The front goes extremely low and has more tire clearance than stock. I will be installing the rears on wednesday then buttoning up my motor and going for a drive
the parts came. . .
















mounting my tank off to the side








front down, axle hitting, not notched
























tire clearance
























airlift vs stock mk3 vr6








knuckles with balljoint extenders and tie rod flip
















AC compressor with 3/8npt fittings










_Modified by xpalendocious at 1:57 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

$helby said he ran into problems running great plates on his car with coils so he left them off. 
let me know how they work out, possibly interested in grabbing a set.
by more tire clearance do you mean the bottom perch the bag rests on sits higher than on a stock strut? i hope so because i would really like to keep my 9s up front but with my coils i cant camber them anymore because they almost touch the spring perches


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_$helby said he ran into problems running great plates on his car with coils so he left them off. 
let me know how they work out, possibly interested in grabbing a set.
by more tire clearance do you mean the bottom perch the bag rests on sits higher than on a stock strut? i hope so because i would really like to keep my 9s up front but with my coils i cant camber them anymore because they almost touch the spring perches









i will let you know about the great plates.
here is the Airlift front strut vs. a stock mk3 vr6 front strut


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

my 16x9 et11 RSs rubbed the bumper with the great plates too. if you are running a higher offset wheel they might work but i think it'll take some cutting/tweaking to the bumper. 
mk2's on the other hand might be completely different. i think that the rear fenders wrap further around the back of the arch and wouldn't have the problems a mk3 have. or i could be totally out of my gourd.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

so you think i will be ok with a 9 up front and running about -2 camber on them? i just wanna make sure it will clear the bag. your 15's look fine but add another inch of wheel and tire..


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

i took a pic of my clearance today, i'll get it up soon.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: ($helby)*

Installed the Airlift rear bags along with the MT greatplates last night. no clearance issues throughout the range of travel, car goes super low. pictures tomorrow


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i want a modified a/c compressor


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

whats the use of balljoint extenderS? i was talking to my friend who did my frame notch today and he said its not needed but would be a good idea at some point to get a tie rod flip kit. not to mention my bushing is completely flat and cracked all the way around lol


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

on my mk2 with my gottis on it i am setting the control arms onto the subframe to frame rail mounts. ball joint extenders will allow less binding of the control arm and improved handling


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi mate,

Do you have any pics of the e-level sensors fitted? None of the pics seem to be working.

Cheers, Neil.


----------

